

Confessions of a Cobol programmer - edw519
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9062478&intsrc=hm_ts_head

======
edw519
I just saw an ad on dice for a contractor with COBOL/CICS and AMAPS and it was
local. 20 years ago there were probably 8 of us with that combo. Am I the only
one left? Dare I reply? Naa...I don't even remember where I left my
IDENTIFICATION DIVISION.

~~~
bayareaguy
You probably left it just ahead of your WORKING-STORAGE SECTION.

~~~
edw519
It's hard to believe that I ever worked with something so bad. And that people
still do.

